# bee keeping and the city.



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I heard of this guy he comes to your house and set a bee hive inside your house and you can even see the bees making the hive, he set the hive in themiddle of the city if is necessary, but I think if you do that you should be liable if somebody get a problem with the bees, any one out there keep hives in the city? We had an old man in my city he hep bee hives in the top of his building for years and he never had a problem. Is any one out there have any experience with this? Please share your opinion.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

I have bees in the suburbs. No problems what so ever. Bees occur naturally. It would be hard to prove someone got stung from your bees and not a natural hive. I know a guy who has them in the city. He just keeps the hives in the center of his small yard away from the property lines.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd suggest building a solid perimeter fence or somehow conceal the hive from your neighbors, just in case you have a neighbor with a bee phobia or is allergic. I wouldn't just plop it in the middle of the yard. The bees will fly over the fencing but your neighbors will be non the wiser. Stelth bee keeping. 

I wouldn't suggest keeping bees IN the house, unless you have a dedicated room for them. If you hae a spare room and can leave the window completely open so the bees can come and go, then that would be OK, but realize that when you open the door to that room, that bees might just make their way into the rest of the house/apartment. Hummm.... Wonder how many hives the area could support... or how many hives you could get in the bedroom.!! I wouldn't keep a bee hive on a deck in a highrise as decks are stacked and your neighbors upstairs and down would be very aware of the hive. And if you have a swarm, that would be a great landing place for them.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Many people keep bees in the City. New York City recently passed a law allowing beekeeping in the City. People keep them on roofs of buildings. If I lived in the City I would try to build a privacy fence around my hives. Just because I believe there is always going to be one busy body in the neibor hood that is going to complain. So out of site out of mind would be my moto. I have friends that keep several hives on 1/4acre lots without any problems.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

What part of Pennsylvania are you in?

I've seen a number of articles recently about a group of urban beekeepers in Pittsburgh:
Burgh Bees | Urban Beekeeping At Its Best!

There are also quite a few local beekeeping clubs in PA. You might check out one near you. I'd bet there are many beekeepers near to you:
PSBA: Pennsylvania Beekeeping Associations and Inspectors


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Great guys! thanks for your advise, I am going to try to do this. is going to be difficult but after all nothing is easy in life, my town is small in a small valley surrounded by mountains, I haven't see bee around, but we have a lot of wasps, three years ago I declared a war against wasps and I found nest and rotten wood around the house and I destroyed them and Ibrought the wasp population down, but i am still concern is I start raising bees these wasps are going to eat them like a "a fat boy after a chocolate cake" what you guys advise.


----------

